# GÓC GIẢI TRÍ > Giao lưu > Góc thư giãn >  Choáng với thú “đốt tiền”... mua vui của tỷ phú thế giới

## hathuan

Thừa tiền, thiếu niềm vui... khiến nhiều tỷ phú thế giới chơi ngông, sẵn sàng chi những khoản tiền "khủng" để thỏa mãn mục đích của mình.
*330.000 USD mua 2 cây nấm... để chơi*
Tỷ phú Stanley Ho, ông vua sòng bạc ở Macau đã chi 330.000 USD để mua 2 cây nấm trắng trong một cuộc bán đấu giá ở London. Đây được xem là hành động ngông cuồng và quá thừa tiền vì thậm chí ông còn không ăn 2 cây nấm này. 
 
Tỷ phú Stanley Ho và bà vợ thứ tư Angela Leong​



Theo một chuyên gia về nấm, mẫu nấm to và già có nguồn gốc từ Italia mà ông Ho đã mua không phải là loại thích hợp để ăn. Điều đáng nói, đây không phải là lần đầu tiên ông Ho chi những khoản tiền hàng trăm ngàn USD cho những loại nấm không thể ăn được. Năm 2007, ông cũng móc túi khoản tiền tương đương để mua những cây nấm “có mùi khó chịu, đen đúa và trông giống 1 củ khoai tây xấu xí” từ một cuộc bán đấu giá ở Hong Kong. 
Lý giải cho những khoản chi tiêu bốc đồng của mình, ông Ho cho biết: "Chỉ cần là những thứ hiếm và đắt thì những người giàu có đều muốn có".
*“Treo” 1 triệu USD tìm người khỏa thân trước Tổng thống Mỹ*
Tỷ phú Anh Alki David tuyên bố sẵn sàng thưởng một triệu USD cho bất cứ ai dám khỏa thân trước mặt Tổng thống Mỹ Obama, với điều kiện phải quay lại cảnh đó, với chữ "Battlecam" viết trên ngực, và hét to từ "Battlecam".
Khi được hỏi tại sao lại chọn "nạn nhân" là Tổng thống Mỹ Obama, tỷ phú Anh giải thích rằng Obama là cái tên thu hút sự chú ý của toàn cầu. "Phải nhấn mạnh rằng theo tôi, Tổng thống Mỹ gặt hái được nhiều thành công", tỷ phú chơi ngông chia sẻ. Ông này còn cho rằng, Tổng thống Obama nổi tiếng hơn cả Nữ hoàng Anh. "Nếu tôi ra một lời thách đố tương tự với Nữ hoàng Anh, mức thưởng sẽ chỉ là 200.000 USD", tỷ phú bông đùa.
Trước đó, tỷ phú sinh ra ở Nigeria này sẵn sàng trả cho người dùng 100.000 USD nếu họ tự mình thực hiện “trò đùa điên rồ” này. "Hầu hết mọi người cho rằng 100.000 USD là cái giá quá rẻ cho một việc mạo hiểm như thế. Do đó, tôi nâng mức thưởng lên một triệu USD và nhiều người tỏ ra hào hứng hơn", ông David nhấn mạnh.
Theo ông, một triệu USD là đủ để trang trải những "chi phí" sau màn khỏa thân kỳ quặc này như thuê luật sư và cả tiền phạt nếu có.
Xem thêm

----------

